# 1955 Evans Colson Commander



## jpromo (Jun 10, 2011)

Had to have this guy when it turned up on Craigslist because I live in Plymouth, Michigan where the Evans plant was located. Bizarre seat post which actually has a wedge nut and bolt just like a stem would. Is this common? I've never seen it but I've only been in this hobby for a few months.

The Commander paint has worn off the chainguard. Was told it was a '55 but I'm not sure on that. The head badge would have told the story there but it's missing along with the tank and rear carrier. If anybody has any of these items they'd be willing to sell, I'd be all over it. I'm sure it's a long shot but hey, you don't get anywhere if you don't ask.

If anybody has any other information, I'd love to hear it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 11, 2011)

Several companies used the wedge style seatposts in the 50s and 60s. Evans bought Colson's Wheel Goods Division around 1954. I'd say 55 is a reasonable guess, since it has the Colson style sweetheart chainring. It would probably have had an Evans/Colson badge originally.


----------

